# Should the Church have voted for Trump or not?



## zoeenglishministry (Dec 15, 2020)

This question, mind you, is being posted here: the collective of superior academic and theologically adept men and women who have a plethora of experience to back their views and reviews. To those who cling tightly to the supremacy of Scripture, the ultimate sufficiency of Christ, I need wisdom on the following:

Why did you vote for Trump?

If you did not, then why did you vote for Biden? What I am asking for here are in-depth theological answers, purified from personal opinion or individual political inclination. I fully understand the responses folks had when Grudem first supported Trump on this forum but, please, please, be aware: there are sound theologians who are in opposition. As such, I am looking for theologically pastoral (perhaps an oxymoron to some) answer to the question: should the Church have voted for Trump or not? Why?

Blessings to all as I covet your theological wisdom, liberated from personal opinion.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 15, 2020)

I am not really sure what such a discussion, especially after an election, will achieve - other than to generate yet more strife. If you really want to know the arguments for and against, just read through previous threads on the subject.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PezLad (Dec 15, 2020)

Perhaps read John Pipers article on desiring God. https://www.desiringgod.org/articles/policies-persons-and-paths-to-ruin "Actually, this is a long-overdue article attempting to explain why I remain baffled that so many Christians consider the sins of unrepentant sexual immorality (_porneia_), unrepentant boastfulness (_alazoneia_), unrepentant vulgarity (_aischrologia_), unrepentant factiousness (_dichostasiai_), and the like, to be only _toxic_ for our nation, while policies that endorse baby-killing, sex-switching, freedom-limiting, and socialistic overreach are viewed as _deadly_."


----------



## Chad Hutson (Dec 15, 2020)

Just pay attention for the next four years to see why I voted against Biden. Prior to that, I voted against Hillary.

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 2


----------



## Andrew35 (Dec 15, 2020)

Third-party voter here, second time in a row. But between the two, I would have voted Trump. Now as to your question, I don't have "purely theological reasons" why I would have selected him. I have political and strategic ones. Is that so strange? It's a political job, last I heard.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 15, 2020)

This belongs in the politics and government forum, a members only forum, which members access once they have posted a couple dozen times. Since you can't access yet, I'm not moving the thread but I am closing it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

